# Sony A7S Shooter's Report Part II



## Jon_D (Nov 3, 2014)

http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/sony-a7s/sony-a7s-shooters-report-part-ii.htm

as usual another expamle that shows how much canon sensors suck at DR and pushing shadows.

and yes i would love to have that clean output when i do backlight shoots... it´s a matter of real world shooting not taking pictures with a lens cap on....


----------



## tayassu (Nov 3, 2014)

I don't know what this is doing on a Canon forum! 
Why can't you people just post this on SAR and be happy?
I am happy with Canon sensors and so are many others; if you are not, why do you have to tell the Canon world instead of just buying a Sony or Nikon... I don't have a problem with the latter, everyone should buy what he or she likes best, but the former pisses me off!
Have a great day!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 3, 2014)

tayassu said:


> I don't know what this is doing on a Canon forum!



You don't? Here's a hint...


----------



## tron (Nov 3, 2014)

Jon_D said:


> http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/sony-a7s/sony-a7s-shooters-report-part-ii.htm
> 
> as usual another expamle that shows how much canon sensors suck at DR and pushing shadows.
> 
> and yes i would love to have that clean output when i do backlight shoots... it´s a matter of real world shooting not taking pictures with a lens cap on....


Did you bother to think that the images should be normalized to 12Mp in order to not compare apples to oranges? Sony would still be better but the difference would be smaller.

In addition you haven't seen a 5D3 with ML... (DUAL ISO feature).


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 3, 2014)

tayassu said:


> I don't know what this is doing on a Canon forum!



Because no where in the forum rules does it state that all posts must be about Canon products, nor are there any forum rules that state that all posts must be favourable to Canon products. 

If you don't like a post, the best thing to do is not respond to it. That way the post ages out quicker. The more people respond to posts, the more it stays on the new posts page.


----------



## tron (Nov 3, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> tayassu said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what this is doing on a Canon forum!
> ...


 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tayassu (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks for the explanation Neuro, but as you surely might have guessed, that was rhetorical 

And AcutancePhotography, certainly you are right, but I am young and sometimes I have to say something...


----------

